# Slingbox DISH Network In One Box



## Jim148

I have tried searching the forums here, but I haven't had much luck. I seem to recall reading that DISH bought Slingbox. Was there also speculation that we might see Slingbox functionality in a future DISH Network receiver or is it more likely that they will remain two separate boxes for quite some time to come?


----------



## scooper

There hasn't been any announcements on what you're asking yet.


----------



## James Long

It was commented on during CES (Consumer Electronics Show in Las Vegas back in January).

General summary: Yes, Slingbox will be integrated - but not this year.

(Slingbox will remain a standalone as well.)


----------



## Jim148

Okay, thank you for the reply. I actually have a 622 now and I am pretty happy with it. I have given some thought to upgrading to the 722, but ironically I have found that my wife and sons have used the DVR feature much more than I have! And it is not that I don't like the DVR feature, but it just seems like my wife records her soap opera daily and my 12 year old son records cartoons he likes. I am kind of out in the cold. I have thought about buying an optional external hard drive, but because of the contracts that Dish enters with their customers I sort of want to be eligible whenever the Dish receiver with integrated Slingbox is released.


----------



## TulsaOK

Jim148 said:


> Okay, thank you for the reply. I actually have a 622 now and I am pretty happy with it. I have given some thought to upgrading to the 722, but ironically I have found that my wife and sons have used the DVR feature much more than I have! And it is not that I don't like the DVR feature, but it just seems like my wife records her soap opera daily and my 12 year old son records cartoons he likes. I am kind of out in the cold. I have thought about buying an optional external hard drive, but because of the contracts that Dish enters with their customers I sort of want to be eligible whenever the Dish receiver with integrated Slingbox is released.


There is no contract with the external hard drive.


----------



## UGAChance

> General summary: Yes, Slingbox will be integrated - but not this year.


Yes it will.


----------



## jefbal99

UGAChance said:


> Yes it will.


Can you back up that statement with any facts, James Long is typically very accruate with his E* info.


----------



## Phillip

Folks,

[questioning moderation removed by Admin]

Dish Network very publicly put out a bunch of marketing "stuff" in the Spring of 2008, clearly stating the Vip722 has the Sling features built in, which bloggers brainlessly and breathlessly repeated, yet months later I still find nothing about this feature on the Dish Network site.

I will say it a different way - I find it interesting all the hype on the Sling technology supposedly incorporated into the 722 box. Here is a challenge - go to the Dish Network site and get me the link to the page that tells you about this feature. It doesn't exist. The literature, even now (months after this marketing department hype) only says the Ethernet port is for future use. So, where's the beef? Please somebody, show me where I am wrong on this. I want it, badly, but it looks like vaporware to me...

Thanks,

Phil :nono2:


----------



## Jason Nipp

Discussed, and reopening. 

We typically don't allow speculation discussions, but Chris has asked us Dish Mods to lighten up a bit.


----------



## GrumpyBear

Last week sometime, I received a Slingbox recording from Dish.
I deleted it without viewing it, did anybody watch it? If so what did they say in that update?


----------



## Mark Lamutt

The recording was just a sales video for the standalone slingbox units.

Absolute fact:

The ViP722 does not have sling incorporated. Web scheduling is coming for it, but that's the extent of web control.

Could be fact (I'm not confirming or denying anything...)

The ViP722k will not have sling incorporated, other than the forthcoming web scheduling.

Pure speculation on my part:

A future receiver from Dish will undoubtably incorporate full sling functionality, and it would make perfect sense for that receiver to be a DVR. There has been speculative discussion that this receiver could be called a ViP922, or something along those lines.

When will any of these future receivers be available? Historically, Dish has liked to use CES to announce new products, with the new products then becoming available anywhere from days to months later. I would be very, very surprised to see a new receiver from Dish available to the public before CES.


----------



## James Long

Jason Nipp said:


> Discussed, and reopening.
> 
> We typically don't allow speculation discussions, but Chris has asked us Dish Mods to lighten up a bit.


FYI (and everybody's information) the thread was not closed because of "speculation" or any other "cause" other than it being old.

We have had an issue with old threads being awoken. More often than not it confuses the regulars on the forum and they start discussing the old thread content that was long forgotten. If you look for other threads not posted to since March 31st (the last post in this thread before the reawakening) you will also find them closed. You will also find several other threads in this and the 722 forum discussing the "built in Slingbox" issue started by people who didn't bother to look for this thread. 

Generally speaking if a thread hasn't been posted to in 6-9 months it won't be posted to again, and 99% of the time we end up splitting off the new stuff into a new thread or removing nasty comments directed at the one who "bumped" an old thread. Flip a coin to decide what's best.

Any further questions can be answered by PM'ng a moderator ... this is just a clarification that the thread was not closed for speculation - it was closed for apathy.


----------



## Phillip

All,

Thanks for the prompt replies. My apology for rubbing some fur the wrong way in appearing to question the moderators. :contract: 

There was a flurry of activity related to Sling capability and the Dish 722 in May 2008. I am now wondering if it was nothing more than a trial balloon to see what kind of consumer interest there might be or even some kind of scam. :eek2: 

The first mention of the 722 having Sling was in the late fall of 2007 just after the Dish/Echo purchase announcement. I have been scouring the Internet ever since for additional follow up. I continue to be exasperated at the people that post as fact that the capability exists in the 722 box, which clearly it does not. :nono: It looked like there was some expertise here so I hoped I would get a solid reply and what I see so far does not disappoint me.  

I'll keep an eye on the forum for any updates that might come up. Again, thanks for the response so far. :icon_peac 

Merry Christmas,

Phillip


----------



## Jason Nipp

Phillip, I apologize to you publically....

There was a misunderstanding and I am one who will fully admit when wrong.

Merry Christmas,

Jason


----------



## BobaBird

The info I've come across is compiled at http://www.dishuser.org/922.php


----------



## AVJohnnie

Nothing leaked (so far) on the integrated Sling’s resolution capability? My hope would be that these new units can throw & catch at 1080i/p (and work with a 1080i/p standalone catcher)…

I know, I know… But I can dream, can’t I?


----------



## Phillip

Jason,

No harm done, but thanks for the comment.  I want to add a post with a link in it so I am going to close this post and see if I have enough to make the one with the link in it since the site requires five posts prior to providing a link.

Best Regards,

Phil


----------



## Phillip

All,

I have looked into it a bit more and my disconnect was finding blog posts around the 'net making erroneous, yet supposedly factual assertions, that the 722 has Sling capabilities. These people were apparently misinformed...  There is even one site that has an early review of the device from one of their members.

http://tech.blorge.com/Structure: /...lingcatcher-technology-into-new-hd-dvr-boxes/

_May 19, 2008

*DishNetwork integrating popular SlingBox and SlingCatcher technology into new HD DVR boxes
*By Leslie Poston

DishNetwork has won the hearts of television addicts everywhere with the unveiling of their new HD DVR 722 boxes. The new boxes offer a ton of new features, but by far my personal favorite is the SlingBox and SlingCatcher integration.

If you are as much of a television junkie as I am, you already know what SlingBox does (and you probably already use the technology). Basically, SlingBox is a way to stream your television anywhere you have access to the web. This means you can stream your favorite show to your work computer during your lunch break, or watch your shows at the local coffee shop if you want to - wherever you go, your shows are there.

Other features include use of Slingmedia's video capture and upload technology Clip+Sling to go with the SlingBox and SlingCatcher features, a better browser, a better UHF remote that has a touch pad and a trigger for better television viewing and web surfing. The improved browser will be integrated with Yahoo, as will the Clip+Sling capability and other features.

With the addition of 22 new HD channels in recent weeks and the future launch of a new MPEG4 service to make East Coast satellite service installation and use easier, DishNetwork is well on its way to stealing more market share from rival DirectTV. I know that as a happy DishNetwork customer *I will be an early adopter of the new Dish Network 722*s High Definition DVR box, *based on the adaptation of SlingBox*, one of my favorite technologies, alone.

DishNetwork also acquired a portion of the 700mhz spectrum under parent company EchoStar. CEO Charlie Ergen has made it clear he plans to use the spectrum to make DishNetwork television available to subscribers anywhere they go. I can hardly wait for that to go live - it will only serve to solidify my addiction to the boob tube._

The place has in its "about" them page "We serve the global IT community." and "Our mission is to provide gutsy, honest and informed coverage and comment on key technology news and issues, without fear or favor." I would be a lot more impressed if they had accuracy as one of their overarching principles. I have written their site and asked how this glowing endorsement of features not even contained in the device made it onto their site, but have not received any kind of reply from them.

Disinformation, unattributable supposedly factual yet completely erroneous information; it is enough to drive me a little batty.  Thanks for the accurate input to my questions.

Best Regards,

Phil


----------



## James Long

It looks like a "forward looking statement" combining a review of a Slingbox with a desire to have a 722 with one built in. There is no telling what features are going to carry over to DISH's sling machine. Wait for release to see what is actually there. (Last May was a bit early!)

It isn't a review of the "722s" it is a review of a Slingbox. But it does get to the possibilities.


----------



## Phillip

James,

It may well be a forward looking statement, but it isn't couched that way. Instead in the first paragraph what I read her saying is that DishNetwork HD DVR 722 boxes have SlingBox and SlingCatcher.

For accuracy in comparing the two pieces here is her quote and my interpretation:

*Her quote:* "DishNetwork has won the hearts of television addicts everywhere with the unveiling of their new HD DVR 722 boxes. The new boxes offer a ton of new features, but by far my personal favorite is the SlingBox and SlingCatcher integration."

*My interpretation:* DishNetwork has...unveil[ed]...their new HD DVR 722 boxes. The new boxes offer...the SlingBox and SlingCatcher integration.

In the last few years the Financial Accounting Standards Board (FASB), Securities and Exchange Commission (SEC) and other bodies have put a lot of effort into telling people how inaccurate "forward looking statements" can be in order to protect interested parties. They have said such statements are often times guesses and may be wholly inaccurate. If this piece were viewed in that context, simply viewing it as a forward looking statement of some type, I would have to grade it with an "F" by any measure. 

The author of this piece made wildly inaccurate statements about the DishNetwork 722, representing them to be factual. There are no qualifiers and no equivocation. She is talking about the 722 and she states emphatically that it has Sling technology built in. Rather than forward looking I suspect there was some marketing department somewhere that decided to float a trial balloon, or someone somewhere wanted to telegraph something to their competition, etc. To that end some capabilities were perhaps totally fabricated and then leaked to parties to put out into circulation. The timing and detail of the hype, centered on a meeting in May, it all reeks of something contrived. That is what I surmise, I just don't know the facts motivating the act, assuming my hunch is correct. 

Now, having confirmed the 722 does not have the capability I think it would not be a stretch to say it never will. Instead, I suspect people should wait if they want that capability and not buy the 722 now. Instead they should wait a bit longer and see if the rumored 922 has those features.

Unsuspecting buyers may read these inaccurate "reports" (such as they are) and make the decision to buy a 722 today thinking it has Sling technology built in and not having taken the time to ask DishNetwork representatives for confirmation. That sells hardware today, but it isn't the sort of thing that makes for happy long-term customers. :sure: My hope is people Googling search words such as DishNetwork 722 Sling will find this thread and have a one-stop opportunity to see the facts.

*Fact - DishNetwork 722 does not have any Sling capability.

Fact - Anyone purporting the 722 does have Sling capability is 100% incorrect.*

If they find this forum thread with a Google search, then they will have access to the correct information to make their purchase decision a fully and accurately informed one. 

Phil


----------



## James Long

I believe you are missing a letter ... "I know that as a happy DishNetwork customer I will be an early adopter of the new Dish Network *722s* High Definition DVR box, based on the adaptation of SlingBox, one of my favorite technologies, alone."

Leslie is talking about a 722*s* ... not a 722 ... but the proposed 722 w/Sling. (It is a model number like "722k" not a plural like 722ks. Otherwise she would have called them DVR boxes to keep the plural going.)

She is mixing two products together and NOT reporting on a true product in any form, but she is talking about the 722*s* as being the 722 she wants. A product a lot of us would like to see since it was first discussed at CES 2008.


----------



## Phillip

James,

OK, that is some good information. Ms. Poston's piece uses "boxes" in the each of the first two sentences, but not toward the end. When I read the piece toward the end where she says "...I will be an early adopter of the new Dish Network 722s High Definition DVR box..." - it is sloppily written and can thus be interpreted in different ways. With your explanation it now makes sense.

What looks to be falling into place is:

1 - Some in the tech community took a press release, or more likely a talking points paper, in the Spring of 2008 and used it to write things for their blog/technology evaluation sites.

2 - Some of these people even went so far as to directly quote this talking points paper, using the exact same phrase "At their Team Summit Retailer Conference over the weekend, Dish Network pulled back the curtain on a new flavor their latest HD DVR, the 722s."

3 - Subsequent to this one or more variation of the 722 has been put out to DishNetwork customers. This may or may not include a 722k variant.

4 - The 722s from the talking points paper handed out at the "Team Summit Retailer Conference" has never come into existence and no DishNetwork receiver with Sling capability has ever come to the consumer market.

5 - Rumors continue unabated that DishNetwork will put out a box with integrated Sling capability, but there is nothing in writing from any official source.

6 - Nothing official is out, the main source for the rumor apparently is a talking points paper handed to people at a Team Summit Retailer Conference in the spring of 2008, absent some official declaration that the 722s, 922, or anything else DishNetwork with Sling capability is coming - all we continue to have is rumor... As such we do not have a date, a quarter or even a specific year to anticipate the arrival of this rumored device. Further, the veracity of the source is our only indicator of the legitimacy of the rumor.

I am sorry to just wear this out, but sloppy writing by some on the 'net, combined with an apparent interest on the part of DishNetwork to *keep interest up for a device they would like to bring to market but which does not currently exist*; those combine to confuse current and potential customers alike.

I am a DishNetwork customer, I started researching buying a Slingbox in January 2008 and started reading about the purchase of Sling and decided to wait a bit. I next read these glowing reports of Sling integration into the 722 and waited to upgrade to a PVR box in order to get this Sling capability. During this time had DishNetwork put out concrete information on whether they are, or are not, going to integrate the two, and had they provided us with an estimated timeline for its release, and/or if they had communicated with their current customer base with assurances they would provide them a modestly priced upgrade path if they want to commit to the non-Sling 722 right now and then move to the Sling capable box when and if it ever comes out; anything would have been better than what they have done. At least in my opinion.

I am going to write DishNetwork and see if I lay some of this out if they want to upgrade our boxes now and provide me a migration path once the new Sling capable boxes come out. If not, I guess I just have to continue to wait for them to get their act together. James, again, thanks for your insight.

Phil


----------



## James Long

Phillip said:


> 2 - Some of these people even went so far as to directly quote this talking points paper, using the exact same phrase "At their Team Summit Retailer Conference over the weekend, Dish Network pulled back the curtain on a new flavor their latest HD DVR, the 722s.


Team Summit is intended for retailers to get a look ahead ... there have been a lot of things over the years that were shown and never introduced. Some things take longer than others to develop.

The statement made by DISH on this back in January wasn't "soon". It was "next year". 2009. Sorry if that message didn't get through.



> 5 - Rumors continue unabated that DishNetwork will put out a box with integrated Sling capability, but there is nothing in writing from any official source.


Some things are kept confidential ... there has been some discussion of a "922" which is apparently the 722 sling. A much better model number so people don't get confused with the 722/722k/722s = 722 issue.

FYI: Confusion and annoyance often come from putting too much trust in rumors. 



> I am sorry to just wear this out, but sloppy writing by some on the 'net, combined with an apparent interest on the part of DishNetwork to *keep interest up for a device they would like to bring to market but which does not currently exist*; those combine to confuse current and potential customers alike.


The future is all DISH has ... I don't believe that DISH is intentionally adding to the confusion. They are talking to retailers and some outsiders have misunderstood.

Fortunately most customers are oblivious to it as they don't follow the rumors as closely as us on the forums. And if they ask we'll tell them the same as we told them from CES 2008 ... maybe in 2009. Maybe.


----------



## Phillip

James Long said:


> Some things are kept confidential ...


Yes, and sometimes there are legitimate competitive reasons to keep things confidential. However, sometimes that "confidential" thing can take on a life of its own. If Dish has the lock on Sling technology then the only reason to keep details on a release date a secret is...because they can't come up with a product due to some technical hurdle? :lol:



James Long said:


> FYI: Confusion and annoyance often come from putting too much trust in rumors.


It can also come from chasing down needlessly difficult to find information from companies that devote entirely too much effort to secrecy and confidentiality on subjects they need not. 



James Long said:


> Fortunately most customers are oblivious to it as they don't follow the rumors as closely as us on the forums. And if they ask we'll tell them the same as we told them from CES 2008 ... maybe in 2009. Maybe.


Again, what would be nice would be if Dish just put out a piece on their own website that says:

- No version of the 722 or any other box available from DishNetwork has Sling capability of any type.

- We have the XXX model slated for 3Q2009 (or whatever quarter it will be) rollout and it will have certain Sling features.

If they did that then consumers like myself, unconcerned with following rumors but very interested in researching and making educated purchase decisions; we don't feel manipulated and exposed to being screwed over at some point. :nono2:

If any official from Dish wants to contact me and tell me how you can allay my concern, to quote Ross Perot "I'm all ears." 

Phil


----------

